# What is my best option



## JamesD31 (Jan 14, 2012)

So I am a poor college student who has a website starting and it's already making me ad revenue and I have over couple of tens of thousands a hit a day, easily.

I have been wanting to open my online store for a while. The problem is, I do not have that start-up cost to do normal order, shipping, etc.

What I want to do is find a POD until I start to make real revenue and than move off to normal warehouse options, etc.

I have been reading a lot about all the POD's, their pros and cons. The few things I am looking for in the POD I want to pick (unless you guys suggest an alternative route) is the following:

* I want quality - of course, who doesn't - I heard Zazzle does a better job with quality control than CafePress. I also heard that Printfection does a great job as well.

* Cost - Printfection is way overpriced for the demographic I am targeting. Is Zazzle now my best alternative or can I choose someone else?

* API - I want to drop every single POD's pre-built way, and just have the API do the payment processing. Is there even a POD like this? I did not read to much into Printfection's API but they are fully white label, which I love. Zazzle's API is limited to changing their page - dislike.

Anyone have any feedback on the following things above, or what I should even do?!


----------

